

Why the Super Bowl made me frown - restreitinho
http://restreitinho.com/2012/02/07/why-the-super-bowl-made-me-frown/

======
zowens1190
"Punchline: I expected more this year. I really did. If it takes 54 ads to see
one great example of integrated marketing done right… Ouch."

It just goes to show that there is a great learning curve between
"established" industry professionals, who have made their livelihoods off of
past marketing schemes but now must adapt due to the Great Opening the
internet has provided; and the young people of today, who have grown up using
the internet and understand a great deal more intuitively about how to appeal
to the Facebookers and related ilk. It is all about inclusivity, people! And
puppies -- people love puppies! ;D

